# Reese Sway Control



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

I was wondering how tight to set the Reese Friction sway control bar?
Since I am a newbie at TT's i'm not familiar with sway bars. I had two 5th wheels before this trailer. The dealers tech told me when I picked up the new 06 26rks, that it would be best to remove the sway bar when backing up , making tight turns, as it may bend? when he adjusted it, I am not sure how tight I am supposed to tighten it, they didn't give me the instructions when they installed the bar hardware. any info would be greatly appreciated.
rabbit25


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

As for me I just snug it down fairly tight but not real tight
It will depend on the individual preferrence
I have not had a problem backing up with it on
I just loosen it real good
That's just me and my $.02

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I used to use one on our 21RS. Like Hoot, I tightened it pretty tight. I got into the habit of taking it off when I got out to check into a campground. That way there was no chance of breaking it while backing up.

I'll add that there is a HUGE difference in using the equal-i-zer hitch, especially with our short wheel based yukon. The truck feels much more in control.

Mike


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

26' is a little large for a friction bar.

Maybe if you have two but gerally speaking once you get over 20-25 feet you should be considering more of a equal-i-zer type hitch.

I'm running the 24RSS with a friction bar and the only reason I'm running that setup is $$$$. When we bought the 24 footer we moved up from a 21 footer and I kept the tow rig just to save money as I thought it would handle it.

To date I've had two incidents that tells me I need to upgrade which I plan to do as soon as I can.

Guess this really doesn't answer your question however. Regarding the tightness I get mine as tight as I can (without putting a 6 foot pipe on the end of it) and also remove it when backing

Bill


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I do not mean to sound rude ... but

READ THE MANUAL THAT CAME WITH THE BARS

There is 1000 wrong ways and 1 right way to adjust the Reese Bars ... I had to completely assemble and reassemble mine three times ... but Holy Cow .. when you get it right it is spot on and makes a tremendous difference... my dealer gave me a copy of a technical bulletin that Reese did of a study of billions and billions (ok maybe 100) of dealer installed hitches and 98% of them were installed incorrectly -- or in other words -- "HEY JOE -- SLAP THAT DAMN HITCH ON AND GET THAT CUSTOMER OUT OF HERE -- WE ALREADY HAVE HIS MONEY"

The attack angle of the hitch ball makes a difference... the height of the bars off the ground makes a difference... the levelness of the trailer makes a differnce... your springs make a difference .. etc etc

You can do a google search and find that Reese has the instructions in pdf format on their website


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Rabbit,

I was never sure how tight that sway bar should be either. I spoke with a fellow at a campground during our first year camping. He advised me to spin the adjustment handle on the sway bar using two fingers until it became too snug to continue spinning easily and then to grab the handle and turn 1/2 of a turn more. This method seemed to work well for me.


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

[quote name='Kenstand' date='Dec 18 2005, 04:09 PM']
Rabbit,

I was never sure how tight that sway bar should be either. I spoke with a fellow at a campground during our first year camping. He advised me to spin the adjustment handle on the sway bar using two fingers until it became too snug to continue spinning easily and then to grab the handle and turn 1/2 of a turn more. This method seemed to work well for me.
[snapback]68077[/snapback]​[/quote

thanks for the info, I just ordered a reese dual cam sway control, so i'll upgrade to that when it comes and probably sell the friction bar on E-bay
Rabbit35


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Reese instructions

Read #3 under Important









You do not adjust a friction swar bar with the handle.








The adjustment is made with the bolt below the handle.
The handle is tighten till it bottoms out. This makes the sway setting repeatable every time you hook-up.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Reese instructions
> 
> Read #3 under ImportantÂ
> 
> ...


I think that's the part that falls out of every Dealer's instructions.....









2 different dealers I've dealt with have never told me that....they did the PDI and the techs both said to tighten as tight as you can with 2 fingers.

But I do remember reading that in the instructions........ shy

Steve


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got my Dual Cam HP upgrade. Installing this weekend.

No more friction in this family!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Just got my Dual Cam HP upgrade. Installing this weekend.
> 
> No more friction in this family!
> [snapback]70553[/snapback]​


Congrats on the upgrade. We have the same Reese Duel Cam HP and love it.

Bill.


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Just got my Dual Cam HP upgrade. Installing this weekend.
> 
> No more friction in this family!
> [snapback]70553[/snapback]​


me too, got the Dual Cam HP last week, installed it myself, took me
3 hours, but not real hard. I took it for a short ride, seems ok. I will know for
sure soom, leaving for Fl on Jan 14 for about a month of traveling around the sunshine state visting relatives.

can't wait. action


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Got mine about a month ago, but it's still sitting in the box it shipped in.

The OB isn't sitting on a level surface anyway, so I am going to wait until spring to work on it. (unless we get some warmer and dryer days before that!)

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the sway upgrade
I'm hoping to order one before camping season starts.

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Just got my Dual Cam HP upgrade. Installing this weekend.
> 
> No more friction in this family!
> [snapback]70553[/snapback]​


Congratulations! sunny I know you are going to like th Dual Cam HP. Crawfish and I installed my about a month ago in little over an hour. Had to move the SN plate back a few inches, but no problem.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

So that means at least 3 of us at the Southeast rallies will be sporting gold tongue hardware.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

kjdj said:


> So that means at least 3 of us at the Southeast rallies will be sporting gold tongue hardware.
> [snapback]70650[/snapback]​


Yep, may be some others by then also,







right now.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> kjdj said:
> 
> 
> > So that means at least 3 of us at the Southeast rallies will be sporting gold tongue hardware.
> ...


I thought ya'll were silver-tongued devils!







Coulda' fooled me!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > kjdj said:
> ...


I just pray my daughter never comes home with gold in her tongue!


----------

